# E3-Thread



## ZAM (4. Juni 2012)

Olla Spielefans ^^

in L.A. findet ja momentan wieder die Electronic Expo Entertainment, oder kurz E3 statt und die ersten Panels sind schon gelaufen. Habt ihr irgendwelche Favoriten, Geheimtipps oder Wünsche was auf der Messe gezeigt werden sollte? Schaut ihr Streams? Wenn ja, welche Panels erwartet ihr am sehnlichsten?

Ich wünsche mir bspw. wieder was zu Prey 2 zu sehen, allein für die minimale Hoffnung, dass es vielleicht doch noch nicht komplett eingestellt wurde *g*

Mein Wunschtraum bzgl. neuem/alten LucasArts-Titel wurde ja leider schon zerschlagen .. Kein neues X-Wing dieses Jahr 

Und sonst, steh ich zur Zeit tatsächlich ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch, was für Themen kommen könnten.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2012)

Infos über Crysis 3 und Prey und natürlich Battlefield. EA Pressekonferenz eben


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2012)

Irgendeine total unerwartete BÄMMM-Ankündigung wäre geil ... *g*


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2012)

Wasn BÄMMM?


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2012)

Also die MS Pressekonferenz war echt... mäßig. Wie voriges Jahr viel unnötiger Kinect-Kram (Wahnsinn! Sprachsteuerung im Jahr 2012!) und Dance Central 3. 

Tomb Raider sah echt schick aus und wird immer mehr zu meinen Hoffnungsträger 2013. BLOPS 2 sah nach typischer CoD aus, ergo kein großes Interesse. Und dann mal wieder massig Entertainment-Zeug usw. - meh.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2012)

Hab von der Microsoft Pressekonferenz nur die letzten paar Minuten mitbekommen. Ich hab das Gefühl das sie COD auf die Zukunftsschiene schieben wollen. Das war bis jetzt bei jedem Spiel nicht wirklich der Bringer. Entweder Vergangenheit oder das aktuelle Zeitalter, aber Zukunft... Außer bei Crysis hab ich Zukunftszeugs in Shootern selten gemocht.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hab von der Microsoft Pressekonferenz nur die letzten paar Minuten mitbekommen. Ich hab das Gefühl das sie COD auf die Zukunftsschiene schieben wollen. Das war bis jetzt bei jedem Spiel nicht wirklich der Bringer. Entweder Vergangenheit oder das aktuelle Zeitalter, aber Zukunft... Außer bei Crysis hab ich Zukunftszeugs in Shootern selten gemocht.



Vor allen weil da jeweils keiner Laserwaffen dabei waren.. *g*


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Wer will Wetten das die Nitendo-Pressekonferenz wieder lame wird ?


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

ich hoffe mal bei ea gibts was neues zum mass effect 3 ende und zur zukunft von star wars the old republic


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wasn BÄMMM?



X-Wing .. Tie-Fighter .. Neue Engine, Simualtor ... Multiplayer ...


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2012)

Die tollsten Spiele bekommen leider keine Fortsetzung :<

Starsiege


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> X-Wing .. Tie-Fighter .. Neue Engine, Simualtor ... Multiplayer ...



Wovon träumst du eigentlich Nachts so? xD

Ich hoffe auf das neue Need for Speed: Most Wanted. Und vielleicht auf die Ankündigung von Dragon Age III.


----------



## Tikume (4. Juni 2012)

Wäre interessant wenn es was zu BEyond Good & Evil 2 geben würde.


----------



## MasterXoX (4. Juni 2012)

Ist Bethesda mit TES: Online auch da?


----------



## Razyl (4. Juni 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ist Bethesda mit TES: Online auch da?



Ja, aber ohne direkte PK. Allerdings soll im Laufe der E3 Gameplay gezeigt werden laut GameTrailers.com


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2012)

Stream startet: http://live-event.ea.com/e3/

HF

Edit: Haha nice, nach einer Minute geht der Stream nicht mehr... rofl


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2012)

Dead Space 3 Coop <3


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2012)

Coop ist doch langweilig, ich spiel das Spiel wegen den Schockern


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2012)

EA Sports 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juni 2012)

Den Stream kannst vergessen... Es laggt wie Dreck <.<


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2012)

Sport .. Rennkram .. *schnarch*


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dead Space 3 Coop <3



Is das bestätigt? Das wär der Hammer!



ZAM schrieb:


> Sport .. Rennkram .. *schnarch*



/sign



Razyl schrieb:


> Tomb Raider sah echt schick aus und wird immer mehr zu meinen Hoffnungsträger 2013.



Wurde das echt auf nächstes Jahr verschoben? Nooooo!

Der Thread is ne super Idee... Endlich kann ich auch mal zu faul zum googlen sein um blöde Fragen zu stellen 

Ich würd mich auf mehr Infos zu Mechwarrior Online freuen... Naja sofern ich nich irgendwas verpasst hab, ich hoffe das is noch aktuell das Ding...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2012)

Also Microsofts Präsi war total lahm. Keine wirklichen Highlights (Tomb Raider ist auch meine Hoffnung).

EA machte es nicht besser, die Präsi an sich war aber schon ein wenig interessanter. An Games freue ich mich auf FIFA 13, Dead Space 3 und Need for Speed MW. Nichts wirklich Neues.

Medal of Honor fand ich nun auch positiv, gehobener 0815 Shooter.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Oh Gott jetzt hat Nitendo aber Konkurrenz bekommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht wie weit Sony mit der PS4 ist, aber wenn sie die jetzt zeigen (was 99%ig net passieren wird), wäre es schonmal DER Hammer der E3. Dann noch God of War ... ui ui.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2012)

Bei Tomb Raider bin ich noch skeptisch, denn in der Präsentation sah es ähnlich wie in Max Payne 3 aus, weil ich mag diese Entwicklung Richtung  "Spiele 10 Sekunden und schau dir dann 2 Minuten Zwischensequenz an" nicht.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> X-Wing .. Tie-Fighter .. Neue Engine, Simualtor ... Multiplayer ...


Will auch haben....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

Hat einer grad Watch Dogs gesehen ?! ?! ?! ?!

Parkour-Hack-Shooter-Multiplayer-DAFUQ ?! 

Respekt, Ubisoft. Solch eine IP einfach so aus dem Boden gehauen... nicht schlecht.


----------



## Saji (5. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hat einer grad Watch Dogs gesehen ?! ?! ?! ?!
> 
> Parkour-Hack-Shooter-Multiplayer-DAFUQ ?!
> 
> Respekt, Ubisoft. Solch eine IP einfach so aus dem Boden gehauen... nicht schlecht.



Ja, das hat es mir eben auch angetan. Sah sehr unterhaltsam aus!


----------



## Combust90 (5. Juni 2012)

Das neue Tomb Raider gefällt mir nicht. Ist für mich kein Tomb Raider mehr. Naja für mich waren die PS1 Teile immer noch am besten.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2012)

Einzige was mich überhaupt interessiert hat war Dead Space, Crysis und Battlefield... NFS noch ein Stück weit, bis jetzt aber alles andere ziemlich uninteressant. Kein tolles Jahr, letztes Jahr wars besser.


----------



## orkman (5. Juni 2012)

ich fand das neue splinter cell geil ... wobei ich noch nie einen teil vorher gespielt habe ... nur bei meinem bruder gesehen


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Juni 2012)

Ankündigung von Titan als Wirtschaftssimulations-MMO aus der Renneissance!!! 

Die Charaktere können ihren eigenen Betrieb aufbauen (z. B. Bergbau, Schneider, Schmied, Händler) und am öffentlichen Markt Waren verkaufen, die ständigen Preisveränderungen (gem. Nachfrage/Angebot) unterliegen. Sie können später weitere Firmen auf den Stadtboden setzen und so die Städte ausbauen.

Weiter können sie ihre Charaktere per Aktionspunkte unterrichten, von Handwerkskunst übers Handeln bishin zum Kampf.

Außerdem kann Politik betrieben werden. So kann man sich in den einzelnen Ämtern "hochschlafen" bishin zum Landesherr oder sogar zur grauen Eminenz bzw. Reichskanzler.

Weitere Möglichkeiten sind Hochzeiten mit anderen Spielern oder NPCs oder Duelle. Die Charaktere unterliegen hierbei einem Alterungsprozess, sodass die Kinder später gespielt werden, wenn der alte Charakter an Altersschwäche (oder in einem Duell) stirbt.

Ergänzt wird das System durch Verbrechen, die einem vor Gericht nachgewiesen werden können und ebenfalls leichte (Titelverlust) bis schwere (Gefängnis/Tod) Strafen nach sich ziehen können!


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2012)

Star Wars 1313 hat mich die Tage eher kalt gelassen, wegen der .. erm  .. Enttäuschung dass es kein .. ich trete es nicht schon wieder breit  *g*
Aber das gezeigte Gameplay-Material .. Wills haben :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNCnuQM1S0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sqwLEcpyhn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Junge Junge, dass die Olle PS3 noch sowas drauf hat ? Sollte Ubisoft das net verdaddeln, kann Watch Dogs ein Knaller werden (der Knaller der E3 ist es sowieso schon). Sie haben das getan, wozu sich andere Entwickler nicht trauten (MS/EA). Innovationen! (zumindest vom Gameplay her)

 Klasse, einfach nur klasse. Bin immer noch sehr gehyped.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

Kein Release Date 

Die Konsolen Hersteller wünschen es sich ja für die Next Gen Konsolen - der Pc kann es mit aktueller Hardware machen aber ob die Xbox360/Ps3 da nicht heisstläuft ^^

aber hammer geil bis jetzt


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ankündigung von Titan als Wirtschaftssimulations-MMO aus der Renneissance!!!



quelle ? weill bei anderen websiten steht das es weder von titan noch vom starcraft 2 addon neuigkeiten gibt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Kein Release Date
> 
> Die Konsolen Hersteller wünschen es sich ja für die Next Gen Konsolen - der Pc kann es mit aktueller Hardware machen aber ob die Xbox360/Ps3 da nicht heisstläuft ^^
> 
> aber hammer geil bis jetzt



Stimmt, hab jetzt auch gelesen, dass es keine PS3 war sondern ein PC, war der Meinung, der Typ hatte nen PS3 Kontroller in der Hand gehabt. Kann mich aber auch irren.



> [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Die gezeigte Gameplay-Demo verblüffte uns zudem mit einer atemberaubenden Grafik &#8211; passenderweise nannte [/font]Ubisoft [font="Arial, sans-serif"]keine Plattformen, möglicherweise handelt es sich bei Watch Dogs also um ein Next-Gen Spiel. Die Präsentation selbst lief jedoch auf einem PC, die Presseseite zum Spiel listet auch noch PS3 und Xbox 360 auf.[/font]



http://www.giga.de/s...se-von-ubisoft/

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> quelle ? weill bei anderen websiten steht das es weder von titan noch vom starcraft 2 addon neuigkeiten gibt



Wüsste ich auch gerne!


----------



## Potpotom (5. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ankündigung von Titan als Wirtschaftssimulations-MMO aus der Renneissance!!!
> 
> Die Charaktere können ihren eigenen Betrieb aufbauen (z. B. Bergbau, Schneider, Schmied, Händler) und am öffentlichen Markt Waren verkaufen, die ständigen Preisveränderungen (gem. Nachfrage/Angebot) unterliegen. Sie können später weitere Firmen auf den Stadtboden setzen und so die Städte ausbauen.
> 
> ...


"Die Gilde" aus dem Hause Blizzard?


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

> Laut einem aktuellen Bericht kurz vor dem Release von Diablo 3, wird Blizzard keinen Messestand auf der E3 2012 betreiben. Auch verzichte das Studio dieses Jahr auf die BlizzCon-Hausmesse. Lediglich der gamescom 2012-Auftritt steht noch im Terminkalender. Sollte Blizzard also frische Details zu Titan oder Starcraft 2: Heart of the Swarm präsentieren wollen, dann höchstens in Köln. Die Chance auf bahnbrechend Neues ist somit jedoch gering.



aktueller stand zu titan und starcraft 2 

denkmal die doofe katze wollte uns ärgern ^^


----------



## Ogil (5. Juni 2012)

"Beyond: Two souls" und "The last of us" machen einen guten ersten Eindruck. Leider beides PS3-Exklusivtitel :<


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Juni 2012)

Naja, träumen darf man wohl doch mal^^


----------



## Sunyo (5. Juni 2012)

Wii U ist ja mal ein totaler Flopp!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

ZombieU
Wii Fit U
Super Mario World U
USing
Fak U

Also mal ehrlich, was macht Nintendo da ?!


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ZombieU
> Wii Fit U
> Super Mario World U
> USing
> ...



Sie haben einige Titel vorgestellt, Core-Titel gezeigt und den Rest werden sie wohl auf der weitaus wichtigeren, zumindest aus Nintendo-Sicht, Messe, der Asia/Tokyo-Game-Show präsentieren. Die PK war sicherlich nicht DIE PK schlechthin, aber sehr solide. Das neue Pikmin gefällt mir, Mario wird sowieso gut und auch ZombiU sah recht interessant aus.


----------



## Alcest (5. Juni 2012)

Auf jeder Nintendo Console gab es echte Perlen, die machen das schon.
Vom ganzen Casualmüll mal abgesehen.

Zelda auf der Wii U wird bestimmt bombe.. hoffe ich.


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie fehlte echt die Bombe ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

Ich habe keinen Core-Titel gesehen (vielleicht, weil mir spontan keine einfallen für die Wii/U ). ZombieU ( WER KOMMT AUF SO EINEN NAMEN?!) fand ich da noch am Besten. Aber wo bleibt das Zelda ? Und was soll dieses Nintendoland ? Da fand ich die DS-Spiele sogar interessanter.

Nach dem N64 hab ich mir keine Nintendo-Konsole mehr gekauft, wird wohl auch so bleiben. Da spare ich die 300 Tacken lieber für ne PS4 oder Xbox siebendreiundzwölfzig.


----------



## vollmi (5. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlte echt die Bombe ...



Keine Tophersteller rausgerückt mit "Wir haben die FASA Lizenz und sind fast fertig mit Mechwarrior Clan Wars"?

mfG René


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlte echt die Bombe ...



naja die e3 ist nicht mehr das was sie damals war 

und teils gibts nur noch nachfolger von nachfolger oder spin off von nachfolger oder tanz und hüpf spiele oder einfach konsolen kost

die richtigen burner gibts heutzutage nicht mehr weil es gibt ja nur noch 4 grosse firmen eingentlich die alles verwalten


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Core-Titel gesehen (vielleicht, weil mir spontan keine einfallen für die Wii/U ). ZombieU ( WER KOMMT AUF SO EINEN NAMEN?!) fand ich da noch am Besten. Aber wo bleibt das Zelda ? Und was soll dieses Nintendoland ? Da fand ich die DS-Spiele sogar interessanter.
> 
> Nach dem N64 hab ich mir keine Nintendo-Konsole mehr gekauft, wird wohl auch so bleiben. Da spare ich die 300 Tacken lieber für ne PS4 oder Xbox siebendreiundzwölfzig.



Core-Titel: Assassin's Creed 3, Aliens: Colonial Marines (anscheinend zeitexklusiv für WiiU), Batman: AC, Tekken Tag Tournament 2, Mass Effect 3, Darksiders II --- Klar, alles Multiplattform-Titel, aber Core-Spiele.

Und warum Zelda? Wieso erwartet jeder ein neues Zelda? Das letzte Zelda ist gerade mal ein HALBES JAHR alt. Da wird Nintendo nicht direkt schon wieder eins ankündigen. Und Nintendoland ist eine Minispielsammlung, ähnlich wie Wii Sports damals. Etwas, was man wohl der Konsole einfach beilegen wird und gut ist.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

alles neuauflagen oder fortsetzungen ^^

bzw gabs news zu me3 den erweiterten ende ?

gibts jetzt mehr farben ? ^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> alles neuauflagen oder fortsetzungen ^^
> 
> bzw gabs news zu me3 den erweiterten ende ?
> 
> gibts jetzt mehr farben ? ^^



Noch nichts dazu. Die E3 hat ja auch erst heute begonnen. Und ob Neuauflagen oder Fortsetzungen - Wen interessierts? Core-Titel ist Core-Titel.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Core-Titel: Assassin's Creed 3, Aliens: Colonial Marines (anscheinend zeitexklusiv für WiiU), Batman: AC, Tekken Tag Tournament 2, Mass Effect 3, Darksiders II --- Klar, alles Multiplattform-Titel, aber Core-Spiele.



Die Spiele sind mir neu, war ich wohl grad aufm Klo ^^ 

Bin trotzdem ziemlich skeptisch, ein hübsches Zelda in HD-Grafik wäre für manche sicherlich ein Kaufgrund. So ist es nur meh... allerdings wird sie sich trotzdem verlaufen, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Spiele sind mir neu, war ich wohl grad aufm Klo ^^
> 
> Bin trotzdem ziemlich skeptisch, ein hübsches Zelda in HD-Grafik wäre für manche sicherlich ein Kaufgrund. So ist es nur meh... allerdings wird sie sich trotzdem verlaufen, da bin ich mir sicher.



Nintendo arbeitet mit einhundert prozentiger Sicherheit schon an einem Zelda HD. Aber es wäre viel zu früh das jetzt anzukündigen, da es eh kein Launch-Titel wird. Das letzte Zelda erschien Ende 2011...


----------



## ego1899 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich liebe ja diese Berichterstattungen im TV. Gerade auf N24 zum Thema Halo 4.

"Der Spieler kämpft auf einem fernem Planeten gegen *fiese* Aliens um die Welt zu retten" usw. bla bla bla 

Und N24 kämpft auf diesem Planeten mit *miesen* Beiträgen um Marktanteile oder was? xD


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ZombieU
> Wii Fit U
> Super Mario World U
> USing
> ...



Hab mich mal auf den Nintendo-Servern umgesehen und noch folgende tolle Titel gefunden:

All U need is Nintendo
Y U NO buy WiiU? - Das Rage-Comic-Adventure
Can U hear the Silence (in our Wallets) - Wohl eine Art Nintendo-Wirtschaftssimulation
Yes U Can - sieht aus wie Rayman nur mit Barak Obama



Spaß beiseite, die Konsole macht ein soliden Eindruck, wird sich aber nach wie vor nicht mit PS3 und Xbox360 messen können. Will Nintendo auch gar nicht wie mir scheint, aber diese Entwicklung war ja zu erwarten nachdem sie den Gameboy (R.I.P) eingestampft haben.


----------



## ego1899 (6. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, die Konsole macht ein soliden Eindruck, wird sich aber nach wie vor nicht mit PS3 und Xbox360 messen können. Will Nintendo auch gar nicht wie mir scheint,



Nintendo möchte sich doch schon seit SNES oder spätestens dem N64 mit niemandem mehr messen .


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Nintendo möchte sich doch schon seit SNES oder spätestens dem N64 mit niemandem mehr messen .



Och, so wie ich das damals erlebt habe hatte beide, SNES und N64, durchaus richtige Krachertitel zu bieten. N64 oder PS1 waren sich meines Empfinden nach ebenbürtig. Dann kam aber die PS2 und Nintendo schob den GameCube nach. Das war dann so ziemlich der Anfang von Ende, das sie dann mit der Wii abgeschlossen haben.

Nicht falsch verstehen, sowohl auf der GameCube als auch auf der Wii gibt es gute Spiele. Nur halt eben nicht solche, wie man sie von den anderen Konsolen kennt. Und mal ehrlich, wer stellt sich abends nach 10 Stunden Buckeln fröhlich tanzend und springend vor den TV?


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, sowohl auf der GameCube als auch auf der Wii gibt es gute Spiele. Nur halt eben nicht solche, wie man sie von den anderen Konsolen kennt. Und mal ehrlich, wer stellt sich abends nach 10 Stunden Buckeln fröhlich tanzend und springend vor den TV?



Ich würd sagen, die Spieler solcher Spiele sind halt ne andere Zielgruppe.

Im Jahr 2012 kann man bei Computer- und Videospielern nicht mehr von einer Gruppe sprechen, sondern muss da in viele verschiedene Untergruppen differenzieren.
Schätze Nintendo und Co. haben das mittlerweile auch gemerkt.

Jemand der auf der XBox Max Payne 3 zockt, sieht man eher selten vor einer Wii tanzen.
Manche machen auch beides und manche nichts von beidem....


----------



## Saji (6. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, die Spieler solcher Spiele sind halt ne andere Zielgruppe.
> 
> Im Jahr 2012 kann man bei Computer- und Videospielern nicht mehr von einer Gruppe sprechen, sondern muss da in viele verschiedene Untergruppen differenzieren.
> Schätze Nintendo und Co. haben das mittlerweile auch gemerkt.
> ...



Da hast du natürlich recht, nur ich vermisse eben den N64 auf 2012-Niveau. Was mir aber wirklich in der Seele weh tut ist der Verlust den Gameboys. Das werde ich Nintendo nie verzeihen. Ihr DS 3D-Augenkrebs ist einfach kein würdiger Nachfolger.


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht, nur ich vermisse eben den N64 auf 2012-Niveau. Was mir aber wirklich in der Seele weh tut ist der Verlust den Gameboys. Das werde ich Nintendo nie verzeihen. Ihr DS 3D-Augenkrebs ist einfach kein würdiger Nachfolger.



Achja der Gameboy, das waren noch Zeiten, dieses klobige graue Ding 
Ich weiß nicht wieviele Batterien ich leergespielt hab....


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> seit SNES



nach


----------



## ego1899 (6. Juni 2012)

Ja stimmt recht haste, nach dem SNES. Selbstverständlich! Verpeiler meinerseits... Ein Verschreiberli


----------



## Regardo80 (6. Juni 2012)

Kann es sein, dass insgesamt aber die E3 diesmal eher ne Enttäuschung war? Meine Highlights waren Wii U, Watch Gogs und Star Wars 1313. Oder habe ich irgendwas wichtiges noch verpasst?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2012)

Regardo80 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass insgesamt aber die E3 diesmal eher ne Enttäuschung war? Meine Highlights waren Wii U, Watch Gogs und Star Wars 1313. Oder habe ich irgendwas wichtiges noch verpasst?



Man könnte noch Far Cry 3 und Beyond Two Souls dazu zählen, das wars dann aber auch. 

Es wurden halt wenig neue Marken gezeigt, also Spiele, wovon es noch keinen Vorgänger gibt.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2012)

Regardo80 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass insgesamt aber die E3 diesmal eher ne Enttäuschung war? Meine Highlights waren Wii U, Watch Gogs und Star Wars 1313. Oder habe ich irgendwas wichtiges noch verpasst?



Irgendwie fehlte irgendwas - ja. Farcry 3 ist aber schon vorberstellt. *g*


----------



## Saji (7. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlte irgendwas - ja. Farcry 3 ist aber schon vorberstellt. *g*



Fand besonders die PK von EA sehr nüchtern und lieblos. Jedenfalls wenn ich sie mit der von Ubisoft vergleiche.

Far Cry 3, Assassins Creed 3 und Watch Dogs  werden definitiv vorbestellt.


----------



## Regardo80 (7. Juni 2012)

Wie konnte ich nur Farcry 3 vergessen. Zam ich hoffe, du vergibst mir


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2012)

Zu Prey 2 gabs auch nichts, d.h. es ist wohl wirklich tot


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Weiß nich warum das alle so erwarten. Prey 1 wurde schon so gehyped und im Endeffekt fand ich das es so mit einer der dämlichsten Spiele is die ich jemals gezockt habe... Man konnte praktisch... nee was heißt praktisch...
Man konnte nicht sterben! Und das Setting... Diese indianischen Einflüsse und der Häuptling macht dann die Gammelaliens platt und aaaach wenn ich nur dran denke


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Also mir hat Prey ganz gut gefallen. Nicht der beste Shooter aller Zeiten, aber nett gemacht und witzige Einfälle. Also gibt definitiv schlechtere Spiele.


----------



## Raaandy (7. Juni 2012)

Regardo80 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass insgesamt aber die E3 diesmal eher ne Enttäuschung war? Meine Highlights waren Wii U, Watch Gogs und Star Wars 1313. Oder habe ich irgendwas wichtiges noch verpasst?



wieso Enttäuschend? Ich glaube die Erwartungshaltung ist einfach mittlerweile zu hoch, das kann die Spieleindustrie gar nicht befriedigen. 
Du sprichst von Enttäuschung im gleichen Satz nennst du aber eine neue Konsole und zwei neue IP´s das meinte ich damit  

Nicht zuletzt sollte man auch nicht vergessen, das im Zeitalter des Internets eig. nix mehr geheim gehalten werden kann, und aufgrund der "ich besorgs mir die Spiele ausm Internet Philosophie der Industrie stark schadet. Neue Ideen sind Mangelware, viele haben Angst etwas zu wagen, in der Zeit wo sich die drölfzehnte Kopie von Call of Duty verkauft wie nix anderes.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Also mir hat Prey ganz gut gefallen. Nicht der beste Shooter aller Zeiten, aber nett gemacht und witzige Einfälle. Also gibt definitiv schlechtere Spiele.



Und beim bisher gezeigten des zweiten Teils hat zum ersten mal der Cinematic-Trailer mit dem Gameplay in einem Spiel übereingestimmt. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6d_bq8aFA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mal was zum schmunzeln  Besonders Tomb Raider


----------

